
Singapore carrier grounds 2 Boeing 787-10 jets after checks - FabHK
https://apnews.com/4bd5c0c7351c437bb32d5be31e805eeb
======
NikkiA
Wow, the quality of AP news writing has plummetted.

> Like many other places, Singapore has grounded Boeing 787 Max aircraft
> following two fatal crashes of Max 8 planes, in Indonesia in October and in
> Ethiopia last month.

That'd be 737 MAX, of course.

------
exabrial
Wow. Flagged for flagrant inaccuracy.

~~~
ValentineC
I see that there's an inaccurate statement about the "787 Max", but the
grounding of the 787-10 today did happen:
[https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/singapore-
air...](https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/singapore-airlines-
grounds-two-boeing-787-10-dreamliner-jets-due-11403920)

~~~
exabrial
> the 787-10

Not exactly. "The 787-10" as a whole is just fine.

Singapore airlines found a maintenance issue during routine inspection on two
of its aircraft. Blade turbines are wear parts and are replaced as needed. The
787 can take two types of engines, one of them tends to wear out blades faster
than expected. The article is sensationalism.

~~~
netsharc
Sensationalism how? The article reports what happened in real life (except for
the "787 MAX" error): 2 (maybe more?) 787-10s were checked, they deemed the
fan blades too cracked, the 2 planes are now grounded.

------
rmujica
is this the same problem that 787-9's had with the Trent engine?

~~~
NikkiA
looks like it, yes

